# Uber Surge Fare Covered on Fox News This Morning



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Had news on in the background. Heard, "Uber", and looked up from computer. A disgruntled passenger complains about $539 surge fare for 18mi transfer. I'll try to find the link. It was five minutes ago.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

http://kdvr.com/2014/11/01/how-to-avoid-getting-burned-by-uber/


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

toi said:


> http://kdvr.com/2014/11/01/how-to-avoid-getting-burned-by-uber/


That's the local coverage....I can't find the link to the Fox and Friend Weekend coverage. Same story though. thanks !


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not sure I like surge's. makes us look bad.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long live the Surge!
Only thing that gives me the urge
To fire up the iPhone
And play in the traffic.
Till you run 10 miles for a cancellation
All ya wanna do is whack it!


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

As judge Judy would say... "you ate the steak and now you want to sent it back".


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> I'm not sure I like surge's. makes us look bad.


It puts money in your pocket !


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Sly said:


> I'm not sure I like surge's. makes us look bad.


I don't mind the surge, but clearly not 9.75. I think it should be capped at 3x (or at least $1/$5)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Had news on in the background. Heard, "Uber", and looked up from computer. A disgruntled passenger complains about $539 surge fare for 18mi transfer. I'll try to find the link. It was five minutes ago.


...fox "news"....figures


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...fox "news"....figures


They are number one in the ratings for a reason. Best not to belittle them.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> They are number one in the ratings for a reason. Best not to belittle them.


don't need to "belittle" them....they do it to themselves (and their viewers)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Far as I'm concerned they can gouge as much as they please as it pleases me when they do so. I got a LOT of price revenge Fri. nite. Then Uber over corrected and hardly did any surge whatsoever Sat. night because of it. Idiots. There were so many freakin drivers out this weekend I couldn't believe it. The streets were crawling with drivers. I've never seen anything like this weekend for driver availability. There had to be 10 times more drivers out than I've ever seen. It was unreal. And both nights the fare numbers were ridiculously low from talking to other drivers sitting around at the local pooling areas. Soooo many newbies stabbing for guarantees. Good luck with that. Uber had to gouge Friday night to pay them all. They all probably got about 2 surge fares each Friday night and thought they cut a fat hog in the ass. I did 1/3 of the business that I would have normally had on a Sat. nite and had to bust my ass tight circling the feeding zones to snag what I got.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Far as I'm concerned they can gouge as much as they please as it pleases me when they do so. I got a LOT of price revenge Fri. nite. Then Uber over corrected and hardly did any surge whatsoever Sat. night because of it. Idiots. There were so many freakin drivers out this weekend I couldn't believe it. The streets were crawling with drivers. I've never seen anything like this weekend for driver availability. There had to be 10 times more drivers out than I've ever seen. It was unreal. And both nights the fare numbers were ridiculously low from talking to other drivers sitting around at the local pooling areas. Soooo many newbies stabbing for guarantees. Good luck with that. Uber had to gouge Friday night to pay them all. They all probably got about 2 surge fares each Friday night and thought they cut a fat hog in the ass. I did 1/3 of the business that I would have normally had on a Sat. nite and had to bust my ass tight circling the feeding zones to snag what I got.


This is what exactly happened in Charleston Market, I was done by 5pm, went home, played cards. Checked my app later on and laughed because I could see downtown Charleston with maybe nearly 30 drivers, I had to zoom in to see 8 cars but that was like 5x5 block, then moved on to next block, same thing,

I figure people cant afford pay 700 or 800 dollars fare, they weren't using Uber last night or will they be using Uber for a while. I mean damn 700 bucks, get yourself a room in the Hyatt or some presidential suite. Most Uber users are poor college students who live off ramen noodles.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Wait till there is four inches of snow or ten inches of snow. And wait till you spend two thousand dollars to replace some struts and other car suspension. The surge might barely cover such costs and risks. Spinning tires can wreck your transmission.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> Wait till there is four inches of snow or ten inches of snow. And wait till you spend two thousand dollars to replace some struts and other car suspension. The surge might barely cover such costs and risks. Spinning tires can wreck your transmission.


Probably good thing about the southern market, no snow, no ice here, just flood.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Didn't Atlanta get hit with ice storms last year? Thousands stranded for ten hours. It is worse because they are not used to driving in snow. North Carolina can get bad weather. I have driven all the major snow storms in DC.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> Didn't Atlanta get hit with ice storms last year? Thousands stranded for ten hours. It is worse because they are not used to driving in snow. North Carolina can get bad weather. I have driven all the major snow storms in DC.


Yeah that was a very rare event, I heard this winter will be unforgivably as well. I live on the coast, we rarely see snow or even ice. Last major snow storm we had in Charleston was right after Hurricane Hugo in 1989. We had a whooping 6 inches of snow. I know its laughable compared to what other get. Only bad thing about this is when it snows or something, we face a lot of road closures. Theres a good reason for this, many of our important roads are bridges, or overpasses. They freeze quicker.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> They are number one in the ratings for a reason. Best not to belittle them.


It's because of thier hotties showing a lot of leg


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

One of the primary reasons I'm not against surge is because of the moronic riders who think they're too cool to pay attention to WTF it says on their phone's screen before punching in 3.5 or whatever to be able to request their ride. I can safely ass-u-me many of these moronic riders are same who abuse UberX for short distance rides and can't give a $2 tip even though their driver drove 25 minutes to drive their behind 3/4 of a mile for a $5 fare out of which Uber will take $2


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> One of the primary reasons I'm not against surge is because of the moronic riders who think they're too cool to pay attention to WTF it says on their phone's screen before punching in 3.5 or whatever to be able to request their ride. I can safely ass-u-me many of these moronic riders are same who abuse UberX for short distance rides and can't give a $2 tip even though their driver drove 25 minutes to drive their behind 3/4 of a mile for a $5 fare out of which Uber will take $2


Agreed. While I'd rather see standard rates the same as whatever the local taxi cab rate is and no surges at all....this does seem like some justice for all the screwing the drivers usually take on normal fares. Unfortunately....I suspect Uber will respond to negative customer feedback/publicity by decreasing future surges and NOT raising rates.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Had news on in the background. Heard, "Uber", and looked up from computer. A disgruntled passenger complains about $539 surge fare for 18mi transfer. I'll try to find the link. It was five minutes ago.


Someway, somehow, this will come out of our collective pockets.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Agreed. While I'd rather see standard rates the same as whatever the local taxi cab rate is and no surges at all....this does seem like some justice for all the screwing the drivers usually take on normal fares. Unfortunately....I suspect Uber will respond to negative customer feedback/publicity by decreasing future surges and NOT raising rates.


yeah, and they couldn't have picked a better time to reduce potential rides and surges coming into dry season. So, no surges, no raises in the near horizon to offset the great Halloween Uber surge PR debacle. Shit will run downhill again for the drivers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2014)

Surge is Genius if you think about it..Uber stole drivers away from lyft through 9x fares during peak times. No one wanted to drive for lyft and settle for lower fares. Riders couldn't get a cab or a lyft Just an uber? You betcha uber knows what their doing..its a great strategy if you think about it. Is it right? Probably not...but is it efficient you bet ya


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

This guy borderlines on being ******ed. If I give my credit card to a company I'm gonna make damn sure of the charges before I accept the ride. It can't be any clearer, 7 times the rate is exactly how it sounds, 7 times. Some people, smh.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> One of the primary reasons I'm not against surge is because of the moronic riders who think they're too cool to pay attention to WTF it says on their phone's screen before punching in 3.5 or whatever to be able to request their ride. I can safely ass-u-me many of these moronic riders are same who abuse UberX for short distance rides and can't give a $2 tip even though their driver drove 25 minutes to drive their behind 3/4 of a mile for a $5 fare out of which Uber will take $2


This is the problem. New kids will not be able to do math.
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/373840/ten-dumbest-common-core-problems-alec-torres


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> This is the problem. New kids will not be able to do math.
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/373840/ten-dumbest-common-core-problems-alec-torres


LOL... I don't even have to open that link.. I know EXACTLY what I will see ... lmao (really sad)


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Most of my rider don't like surge prices, but understand the reason behind. They simply split the fare among other riders.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

No surges in Cleveland on Saturday, but I had a nonstop stream of requests from 7 PM-3 AM so I was happy. 160 miles of driving, and over 115 of them were paid miles.


----------



## Taft (Sep 3, 2014)

Uber


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Probably good thing about the southern market, no snow, no ice here, just flood.


Would you Uber in the middle of a hurricane? Uber, surge on!


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Would you Uber in the middle of a hurricane? Uber, surge on!


Yes if the wind isn't over seventy miles an hour. I guess I like a little adventure.


----------

